# Multi Layered Compression Dressing code 29581



## hmanning (Jan 12, 2012)

Trying to find a definitive answer as to whether or not you can create your own compression dressing or if you have to purchase one of the kits created by Smith and Nephew and others to bill for code 29581?


----------



## Lujanwj (Jan 13, 2012)

CPT never states brand names and all it says is multi-layer compression system.  As long as you are matching the description of the code, bill it and don't worry about the brand names or machines/tools being used. 

Good Luck!


----------

